# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Riad76 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I am in need of some advice as it relates to relocating from the Caribbean to Abu Dhabi. 

I am married with 2 kids (2 and half year old girl and 1 yr old boy). My mother in law will also be accompanying us.

The company in question is a state owned oil and gas company and they have requested some of the following information/requirements from me:
*Expected Salary
*Compensation Package
*Hospitality required.

I have been reading that the Cost of Living in Abu dhabi is expensive.
I am an IT engineer with 11 years experience as well as 5 years of Project Management Skill and PMI certification.

The Company has not stated what position I have been earmarked for at this point.

Some information/guidance will be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Riad


----------

